# Scan tool to bleed brakes?



## MickiRig1

In replaced a front left caliper that was leaking and a line to the right caliper. New pads and turned rotors. Bled the system. Not a great pedal. Bled the whole system. Put a good quart thru it. Still have a good inch and a half travel on pedal. Not spongy, but not real firm either. I have heard some systems need a scan tool to get a good bleed. The Ford mechanics at work just say: Well you know, some have better pedals then others. I just wondered if the scan tool will clear some bubbles out? It's a 99 F-250LD 4X4 All disc brakes


----------



## Wilnip

A scan tool can not bleed brakes. If the pedal is not as firm as it was before you did the work, you still have air in the line somewhere. Just keep bleeding, and bleed all 4 corners, front, and back.


----------



## MickiRig1

I did bleed all 4 corners. I even tapped on each caliper as I bled them. I put a quart + thru the four corners. I have read that by making the antilock unit cycle, it removes any air in system. A Ford trained tech may have the answer.


----------



## Mark13

I think with the Ford IDS you can get it to cycle the abs system and use that to help you bleed the brakes.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

You need the scan tool to finish the job. I had the same problem on my dodge, took it to the dealer they bled it with the scan tool and it was better then ever.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wilnip;1632330 said:


> A scan tool can not bleed brakes. If the pedal is not as firm as it was before you did the work, you still have air in the line somewhere. Just keep bleeding, and bleed all 4 corners, front, and back.


These aren't the brakes of the old days, the scan tool is needed to cycle the abs channel's.


----------



## MickiRig1

I have 5 vehicles in the Family fleet. This is the only vehicle I am not happy with the pedal.
I am starting to think the master cylinder is going over the edge. At 86,000 I think I will get a new one and know it's been replaced. Then go the scan tool route.


----------



## Sawboy

Wilnip;1632330 said:


> A scan tool can not bleed brakes. If the pedal is not as firm as it was before you did the work, you still have air in the line somewhere. Just keep bleeding, and bleed all 4 corners, front, and back.


Wrong-o-Rama


----------



## Wilnip

1olddogtwo;1632460 said:


> These aren't the brakes of the old days, the scan tool is needed to cycle the abs channel's.


I was just talking from experience. Blew a brake line on my 02 F250, replaced the line, bled the brakes and back on the road in an hour. And I stand by my statement that a scan tool can't bleed brakes. Where does the air get trapped that required the abs to be cycled?


----------



## dieselss

just asking,,,,are all the calipers free and moving?
if you have a caliper binding, it will act like air in the system.


----------



## Khowie644

The ABS "scan tool" doesn't scan, it cycles the ABS while bleeding your brakes.
Effectively "pulsing" your brakes causing the air bubbles to come out of all the little spots they like to hide. I'm betting in your new caliper is the culprit, either buy another bottle of brake fluid and keep bleeding while tapping them with a rubber mallet, or take it to the dealer and pay to have them do it.


----------



## 2COR517

Finally an entertaining thread on Plowsite.....

As one of my best managers once said, "you can learn alot from a dummy"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, we all should well educate from some of these posting, thanks plowsite and briddseedd!!


----------



## MickiRig1

I tap all the cylinders or calipers I bleed with a small ball peen. I go down a brick road near me that is all bumps. I pump the brakes as I go over the bumps. I go back to the house and do another bleed. This why I think there is another trick to getting a great pedal with an ABS system. I am going to pull the backs and lube and look at them. Gotta be something going on. The front side looks good, but maybe the backs are froze up.


----------



## Antlerart06

Scan tool to bleed the brakes WOW

Must be true Its on the internet or at least on the Plowsite


----------



## Antlerart06

Wilnip;1632516 said:


> I was just talking from experience. Blew a brake line on my 02 F250, replaced the line, bled the brakes and back on the road in an hour. And I stand by my statement that a scan tool can't bleed brakes. Where does the air get trapped that required the abs to be cycled?


I did that few times This past winter laying in the snow never used a scanner to bleed the brakes 
Now maybe on the new stuff might be that way From 06 back on FORD is all I seen and fix never used a scanner to bleed system 
Few times had to use a vacuum to suck the brake fluid when I'm by myself


----------



## tjctransport

oldbluehairhemi;1632459 said:


> You need the scan tool to finish the job. I had the same problem on my dodge, took it to the dealer they bled it with the scan tool and it was better then ever.


BUT Micki is talking about a ford, not a dodge. 
you do not need a scan tool to bleed the brakes on a ford super duty.


----------



## Mark13

dieselss;1632538 said:


> just asking,,,,are all the calipers free and moving?
> if you have a caliper binding, it will act like air in the system.


Froze up slide pins can make the brakes feel goofy. They may be bled fine but the pedal feel will be similar to that of having air in the lines.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

In case it is air, this is from the ford procedure manual relating to a 1999 F 250 LD

If equipped with the 4 wheel anti-lock brake system and the Hydraulic Control Unit (HCU) has been replaced or is suspected of containing trapped air; bleed the brake system using the procedure below. Conventional brake system bleeding cannot remove the air trapped in the lower portion of the HCU,if a spongy brake pedal is present and air in the hydraulic control unit is suspected, use the following procedure:

1. Bleed the brake system as outlined in the conventional bleeding procedure.
2. Connect a New Generation Star (NGS) tester or equivalent scan tool, to the serial data link connector below the instrument panel as though retrieving codes.
3. Make sure the ignition switch is in the RUN position.
4. Follow the instructions on the NGS screen. Verify correct vehicle and model year go to the "Diagnostic Data Link' menu item, choose ABS Module, choose "Function Tests", and choose "Service Bleed."

5. Bleed the right-front wheel as follows:
---A. Open the caliper bleed screw and pump the brake pedal for 3 seconds. Repeat the procedure again.
---B. When the fluid runs clear, begin the program and continue to pump the brake pedal.
---C. Continue bleeding for approximately 1 to 2 minutes after the program ends and then tighten the bleed screw.
6. Repeat the bleeding procedure to the left-front, left-rear and finally the right-rear wheel.
7. Remove the pressure bleeding device and adjust the brake fluid level.
8. Road test the vehicle and check for proper brake system operation.
_


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tjctransport;1632714 said:


> BUT Micki is talking about a ford, not a dodge.
> you do not need a scan tool to bleed the brakes on a ford super duty.


to bad we aren't talking about a super duty


----------



## MickiRig1

Thanks Man that's what I needed. I should just break down and buy a shop manual for it. The truck is barely broke in at 86,000.


----------



## Antlerart06

1olddogtwo;1632799 said:


> In case it is air, this is from the ford procedure manual relating to a 1999 F 250 LD
> 
> If equipped with the 4 wheel anti-lock brake system and the Hydraulic Control Unit (HCU) has been replaced ._


Ok he didn't say he replace the HCU 
You do need a scan tool for that.

That is probably going bad on his truck. If his pedal is traveling to far
I had to replace one on my 02 F350 it had about 80k when it went bad And I had use a scanner to bleed that HCU out


----------



## MickiRig1

or is suspected of containing trapped air; bleed the brake system using the procedure below. Conventional brake system bleeding cannot remove the air trapped in the lower portion of the HCU,if a spongy brake pedal is present and air in the hydraulic control unit is suspected, use the following procedure:

_It had one brake line off and a caliper off. Plenty of opportunity to get air in the ABS unit._


----------



## tjctransport

1olddogtwo;1632805 said:


> to bad we aren't talking about a super duty


ok, just saw it is a 250 LD.
still, i have never had any problems bleeding the brakes on any car or truck that required a scan tool to cycle the abs unit.


----------



## MickiRig1

I transported a 50 year old Ford mechanic from a car accident he was in. He tells me yes, you need to use the scan tool to clear air out. Since I had both front lines loose it probably got some air in it. You will bleed and bleed and never get a great pedal. I pride myself on getting a great pedal. My Wifes Escape is a prime example. Hit the pedal and it's STOPPING! She's even impressed, and she never notices stuff like that.


----------



## MickiRig1

There is a saying :* When hearing hoof beats think Horses, not Zebras. *Been busy with Over Time, Vacation and summer time fun. Did the back brakes, total replacement. It was all original equipment. Replaced all the steel line. Still no good pedal. Took to a buddy that has a shop. He took it around the block. Came back, tossed the keys to me. _DUMMY, it's the master cylinder! It's worn out. DUH! never thought of that._


----------



## 2COR517

That's a good saying


----------



## MickiRig1

Your thinking it's an exotic problem when it's a commen problem!


----------

